# 120 Gallon LED lighting



## Strow (Feb 2, 2010)

First post so hopefully I remember to add all the details. I have a 4x2x2 tank that I will dirt. I am looking to step up from the standard amazon sword, java fern and anubias into stem plants. I will not be going the CO2 route and wanted to move away from T5 lighting with LEDs and that's where I am running into confusion. I don't want too much light and having algae. I guess the problem is how do I light a deep wide tank with LED to low/medium plants without having to go CO2 and have to do major dosing. Any suggestions would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

The Marineland Aquatic Plant LED is pricey but one fixture worked very well for me when my 120 was low tech. I've since added a second fixture and a Monster Ray after going high tech.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

Im not sure what kind of budget you have so that info would really help. It would also be nice to know what types of stems you want to grow but for a tank that deep and wide it will be difficult to reach the levels you want with one light. 

My suggestion would be a pair of satellites or satellite plus's. They are dimmable and will allow you to have enough spread with two of them. The finnex fugeray may also be a good option but with that you may also need two.


----------



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm running four 36" planted plus on my 125. Think they'll do well for the tank.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

freak said:


> I'm running four 36" planted plus on my 125. Think they'll do well for the tank.


What are the dimensions of your 125? Is it the same as above? "48x24x24"


----------



## Lowe (Nov 11, 2011)

Here's Pet's Supremes 135g. 2x36" Planted+ and 1x48" MonsterRAY in the middle.


----------



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

No it's 72L×24H×18W.


----------



## natebuchholz (Sep 28, 2013)

freak said:


> No it's 72L×24H×18W.


So, would you suggest 2 48" Planted+ fixtures for the tank above. Is it the right amount of light for low tech?


----------



## Strow (Feb 2, 2010)

Budget is less than BML but more than the satellite +. I was thinking of the Finnex Fugeray but worried that two will be too much light. Thanks for the comments so far.


----------



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

I would say with two fixtures you would probably be in the medium light. That's why I went with two I wanted to be in medium to high light spectrum.


----------



## mrpixel (Feb 28, 2012)

Another thing to consider is using a timer on the lights. Have the lights turn off for 4 hours during the middle of the day. This will cut down on co2 consumption my the plants. This will also cut down on the change of Algae growing if you end up using more intense lighting.


----------



## freak (Oct 15, 2013)

That what I do. 2 hours in the morning and 5 in the evening. If algae starts to show up then I cut back to 6 total.


----------



## Strow (Feb 2, 2010)

Has anyone heard of putting screening around the lights to dim them? I will have a timer on both for sure. I was think running the back one for 8-10 hours a day and then the front one for 4 hours only to give those lower growing plants some light.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

I think 2 finnex planted+ fixtures would put you in low-medium lighting throughout the whole tank. As for running one as a 'burst' of light during the mid day, I am not sure. I think the second fixture really only helps disperse light throughout the 24" width of the tank.


----------

